# Trek 8000 wsd



## Neuling68 (24. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels, 
ich habe seit ein paar Wochen das neue Trek 8000 und bin irgendwie damit nicht ganz zufrieden. Ich weiss aber nicht genau warum. Die Sitzposition ist nicht wirklich bequem. Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich immer lieber kleinere Rahmenhöhen fahre (16 Zoll bei Körpergröße 1.71). Dadruch entsteht natürlich eine größere Überhöhung zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Hm, jedenfalls bekomme ich immer ganz schnell Nackenbeschwerden. 
Außerdem bin ich von der Rock Shock Gabel nicht überzeugt. Die Anpassung an den Untergrund klappt nicht wirklich, obwohl sie laut Anleitung richtig auf mein Körpergewicht eingestellt wurde. Ist nicht vielleicht die Fox Gabel besser? Kann man die eigentlich nachträglich einbauen? Ich habe da eigentlich keine Ahnung von...
Bin dankbar über ein paar Tipps!
Schönen Gruss
Alexandra


----------



## MelleD (24. April 2010)

Die Gabel kannste immer tauschen oder einfach, wenn dir mal langweilig ist, ausbauen (Insider )...
Hast du es im Laden gekauft? Vorher beraten lassen?
Ich denke, ein bisschen mit der Länge und Position vom Vorbau spielen, sollte vielleicht länger sein...
Vieles ist einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue_X-Ray (24. April 2010)

Hi,

auch wenn ich als "Nichtmädel" nicht so wirklich angesprochen bin, möchte ich kurz meinen Senf dazugeben.

Seit Anfang des Jahres habe ich RockShox Luftgabeln. Mir ging es zu Anfang ähnlich. Ich war überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit den Gabeln. Dann habe ich mich ein wenig durch das Forum gekämpft. Man kann das Ergebnis auf 2 Punkte zusammenfassen:

1.) der Luftdruck der auf den Gabeln aufgedruckt ist, ist meißt viel zu hoch. Gerade bei der Reba Sl ist mir das aufgefallen. Man kann da oft sehr viel weniger Luftdruck fahren. Damit wird der Federweg viel besser genutzt. Am besten so einstellen, das die Gabel ca 2cm "einsinkt" wenn man normal auf dem Rad sitzt (das gilt jetzt für 100mm Federweg- oder hier mal im Forum nach SAG suchen). Mit dem negativen Luftdruck kann man auch spielen. Wenn dieser gleich dem Luftdruck in der Positivkammer ist, hat man einen gleichmäßigen Verlauf in der Federung. Fährt man mit einen etwas höheren Druck in der Negativkammer (ca. 0,5bar-1bar) sinkt das Losbrechmoment. D.h. die Gabel reagiert sensibler auf kleine Bodenunebenheiten. Dies erkauft man sich aber mit einen etwas progresiveren Federungsverhalten auf dem restlichen Federweg, das heißt die Gabel wird härter je weiter sie einfedert. Viele fahren auch mit weniger Druck in der Negativkammer. Das muss ich aber auch erst probieren, bevor ich dazu etwas schreiben kann.

2.) Der 2. Punkt brachte bei mir den eigentlichen "AHA - Effekt". Scheinbar sind RockShox Gabeln im Auslieferungszustand oft nicht richtig mit Gabelöl versorgt. Vorallen in der Positiv Luftkammer fehlt Öl. Dort sollten 3-5ml 5W Gabelöl eingefüllt sein (waren bei mir nicht drin). Nach dem Befüllen waren die Gabeln nicht wiederzuerkennen. Jetzt laufen sie sahnig und butterweich.

In diesem Thread kannst du das alles noch einmal ausführlich nachlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253213&highlight=Reba+warten

So - bin schon wieder weg


----------



## scylla (24. April 2010)

16'' bei 171 ist ja wirklich ziemlich klein... Ich habe bei 1cm weniger Körpergröße meistens 18'' Rahmen und habe immer noch üblicherweise so 3-4 cm Sattelüberhöhung...

Zum Thema RS Gabel hat Blue-X-Ray ja schon einen ganz guten Überblick gegeben... besonders bitte den Punkt mit dem zu niedrigen Ölstand beachten  
Was du außer der Anpassung des Luftdrucks noch machen kannst ist, mit der Zug- und Druckstufe zu spielen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche Gabel du hast, aber einige neue Modelle haben ja sogar schon eine getrennte Low- und High-Speed Druckstufe, die man einstellen kann. Da hilft eigentlich nur ein bisschen Zeit aufwenden und im Gelände mit den ganzen Einstellknöpfen spielen. Die Zugstufe ist einfach: so weit aufdrehen, dass das Vorderrad gerade nicht hochspringt, wenn du den Lenker runterdrückst und die Gabel dann hochschnellen lässt. 

Wenn du zu viel Überhöhung hast könntest du dem außer mit dem Vorbau (steilerer Winkel, länger) auch über einen Riser-Lenker entgegenwirken. Was sich sehr gut zum Einstellen der Sitzposition eignet ist das VRO-System von Syntace. Da gibt es auch verschiedene Vorbaulängen, und außerdem kann man den Lenker beliebig nach oben kippen. Kostet zwar erst mal ein paar Euro, aber man spart sich dadurch eine ganze Anzahl verschiedener Vorbauten  Mein Freund hatte dasselbe Problem (Nachenschmerzen wegen zu großer Sattelüberhöhung trotz maximaler Anzahl an Spacern unterm Vorbau ... Langbeiner eben ). Wir haben jetzt einen VRO in Größe S montiert, den er am liebsten in der "Lenker ganz nach oben gekippt" Position fährt. Die Nackenschmerzen sind Geschichte


----------



## Veloce (25. April 2010)

Auch  ich war zuerst von der Reba  Rock Shox im neuen Conway enttäuscht . Aber nachdem ich mich mal selbst mit der Einstellung befaßt habe macht die Gabel jetzt genau das was sie soll . 

Ein kürzerer Vorbau in Kombination mit einem Riser Lenker sollte deine 
Nackenprobleme günstig lösen.
Ich sitze auch gerne , bedingt durch das Rennrad fahren , gestreckter hab aber beim neuen Mounty gemerkt das eine kürzere Sitzlänge für schwierigeres Gelände geeigneter ist .


----------



## Blauer Vogel (25. April 2010)

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut. Das Trek 8000 WSD hat 16,5 Rahmengröße mit 56,9 cm Oberrohrlänge, 11 cm Steuerrohr (ist übrigens bei allen Trek 8000 Damengrößen 11 cm lang). Ich finde das von der Oberrohrlänge her o.k. Ich bin auch 1,70 m und habe ein Rad mit 57 cm Oberrohr und eher kurzem Vorbau und eins mit 57,5 und längerem Vorbau. Ich würde sagen, die 57 cm sind eine mittlere Oberrohrlänge für die Körpergröße um 1,70 m und man kann dann je nach Vorliebe kürzere oder längere Vorbauten benutzen, also man kriegt das Rad sicher so hin, dass es mit Spaß benutzbar wird. Und die geringe Höhe des Rahmens hat ja nur Vorteile.

An meinem Rad war auch ein Flatbar dran und ich konnte damit nicht fahren weil zu viel Gewicht auf den Händen war und noch zusätzlich ein ziemliches Überschlagsgefühl da war. Ich habe dann einen ziemlich extremen 5 cm hohen Riser-Lenker genommen. Schöner finde ich aber heute die Lenker, die 2,5 oder 3 cm hoch sind. Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten wie man das Rad umändern könnte.

Die Reba ist eine gute Gabel, aber nicht ganz einfach einzustellen. Was für Druck hast Du drin? Dann können wir ja mal vergleichen. Hier gibts ja viele, die eine Reba fahren. Ich muß komischerweise heute viel mehr Luft reinpumpen als am Anfang. 

Wichtig ist auch die Einstellung der Zugstufe. Ich habe mir dazu eine holprige abschüssige Schotterstrecke gesucht, wo ich nicht ohne zu bremsen runterfahren traue. Einen Start und ein Ziel markieren und dann immer wieder runterfahren und jeweils die Zugstufe um ¼ oder halbe Umdrehung ändern. So schnell wie möglich runterfahren und die Zeit stoppen und sich merken was für ein Gefühl man beim Runterfahren hatte, also eher sicher mit guter Bodenhaftung oder wackelig. Wenn man dann den ganzen Bereich der Zugstufe durchprobiert hat, sieht man ja bei welcher Einstellung man am schnellsten und mit einem sicheren Gefühl runtergefahren ist. Also am besten die Einstellungen und Zeiten notieren und die Strecke nicht so lang wählen.



Blue_X-Ray schrieb:


> 2.) Der 2. Punkt brachte bei mir den eigentlichen "AHA - Effekt". Scheinbar sind RockShox Gabeln im Auslieferungszustand oft nicht richtig mit Gabelöl versorgt. Vorallen in der Positiv Luftkammer fehlt Öl. Dort sollten 3-5ml 5W Gabelöl eingefüllt sein (waren bei mir nicht drin). Nach dem Befüllen waren die Gabeln nicht wiederzuerkennen. Jetzt laufen sie sahnig und butterweich.


In die Positivkammer soll 15 W rein. 5 W ist zu flüssig und würde noch schneller als das 15 W versickern. Man soll sowieso öfter 5 ml Öl in die Positivkammer nachfüllen damit der Kolben darin nicht trocken läuft und die Wand zerkratzt wird und die Gabel undicht wird. Ich fülle so alle 1000 km was nach. Das Öl ist dann immer versickert. Dass sich dadurch irgendwas am Ansprechverhalten ändert, habe ich noch nicht bemerkt. Was mit dem Öl, das versickert, passiert, wurde glaube ich noch nicht ganz geklärt, ich hoffe, die Negativkammer ist nicht eines Tages voll davon. 
Oder meinst Du die Dämpfungsseite, dass dort zuwenig Öl drin ist? Dort gehört das 5 W ja rein und dort würde man sicher eher merken, dass sich was am Fahrverhalten ändert.


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (26. April 2010)

Ups- du hast natürlich recht- da gehört 15W Öl rein.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

fahre mit 1,70 bei cube und radon auch 16 zoll- was auch anscheinend ganz normal ist . kenne viele , die diese grösse fahren . das oberrohr ist da 55 - und somit sitzt man nicht sehr gestreckt , was prima ist . eine sattelüberhöhung hab ich - aber nicht extrem ... look !!!! p..s nico fahr ich in 18 un dden rst in 17 zoll.--- kommt immer in der hauptsache auf das oberrhr an !!!  die bilder mal zum vergleich - greez und ride on !!! k.


----------



## Neuling68 (28. April 2010)

Danke Leute, 
mittlerweile tut mir seit gestern noch der rechte Ellenbogen weh!:-( Der gerade Lenker ist 60 cm breit. Ich denke auch, dass ich den ausstauschen muss!
Die Tipps mit der Gabel werde ich mal an meinen Händler weitergeben. Da selber dran herumzufummeln traue ich micht nicht. Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung davon!
Im Moment bin ich drauf und dran das Rad wieder zu verkaufen und mir lieber ein Cube mit Fox-Gabel zu kaufen.
Was meint ihr denn dazu?
LG
Alex


----------



## cdF600 (28. April 2010)

Ich würde da noch nicht aufgeben.
Geh zu Deinem Händler. Wenn er Ahnung hat, wird er Dir den Vorbau und den Lenker tauschen. Ist ja schließlich ein teures Rad das er Dir verkauft hat. Zumindest hat er ja vielleicht einen steileren Vorbau da, den er Dir leihweise an Dein Rad schraubt. Ich würde auch einen gekröpften breiteren Lenker versuchen. Rede mit ihm.
Die RS Reba ist eine gute Gabel. Wenn die richtig eingestellt ist wirst Du kaum einen Unterschied zur Fox spüren.
Wenn Dein Händler das nicht hinkriegt gehe zu einem der einen Rock Shox Master-Service anbietet. Die haben eine spezielle Schulung bei RS besucht und sollten sich auskennen. 
Besorg Dir eine Federgabelpumpe und experimentiere mal. 
Pumpe auf das Ventil schrauben und Luftdruck ablesen und korrigieren schaffst Du sicher.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

...finde auch , die reba is super - da kann man nichts dran bemängeln - und 60 cm is für´n lenker echt net breit ...denke einfach , die gesamtgeo is nix für dich - du bräuchtest wohl eine andere rahmengrösse .....  die oberrohrlänge erscheint mir zu lang für dich ! ich benötige 55 , um nicht zu getreckt zu sitzen --- 2,3 cm machen da enorm was aus... und ein kurzer vorbau kann auch nur bedingt was ausgleichen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2010)

... hmh, ich denke da ähnlich wie trek6500.

Mein ExRad war auch "irgendwie zu klein" - da hatte ich auch ständig Nackenschmerzen.

Das Neue ist einen Tuck größer und von dem Moment, in dem ich es hatte, waren die Nackenschmerzen Geschichte.

Ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen: Ist es Dein erstes MTB? Wieviel bist Du gefahren? Hast Du es vielleicht gleich übertrieben?

Nach der "Winterpause" habe ich meist auch überall irgendwelche "Zipperlein", die sich dann mit zunehmender KM-Zahl (und entsprechender Gewöhnung) auch wieder geben - was natürlich nichts mit "nicht-passendem-Rahmen" zu tun hat.

Wer hat Dich denn bei der Rahmengröße beraten?

M.


----------



## Neuling68 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 
habe jetzt mein Rad umbbauen lassen. Kürzerer Vorbau und gebogener Lenker. Konnte es bisher aber nicht ausprobieren, keine Zeit und einfach viel zu kaltes Wetter, brrr.
Das ist nicht mein erstes MTB, aber mein erstes Teureres! Ich fahre auch meistens nicht sehr viel damit. Längere Ausfahrten mache ich z.Zt. eher mit dem Rennrad und da habe ich komischerweise überhaupt keine Nackenprobleme. 
Naja, ich bin gespannt wie die erste Ausfahrt mit dem MTB sein wird. Vielleicht am WE...
LG
Alex


----------



## Neuling68 (18. Mai 2010)

Tja Leute, 
jetzt bin ich am Sonntag im Gelände und heute nur zur Arbeit gefahren...
Irgendwie ist das jetzt alles "zu kurz"! Wahrscheinlich hätte es nur der gebogene Gelenker getan, ich lasse den längeren Vorbau wohl lieber wieder dran machen. Momentan habe ich nämlich den Sattel ganz nach hinten verschoben. Ist also immer noch nicht optimal!
Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich zu klein. Was meint ihr? Soll ich mich lieber mal nach einem anderen Rad umschauen oder das in einer Nr. größer ausprobieren?
Nochmal zur Wiederholung. Das Rad hat 16,5 Zoll und ich bin 1.71 m groß. Ich bin aber mit 16 bzw. 17 Zoll in der Vergangenheit immer gut zurecht gekommen. 18 Zoll fand ich immer irgendwie zu groß und unbequem! Grrrr
Habe bald keine Lust mehr. Soviel Geld weg für das blöde Rad und der Vorbau hat mich jetzt auch wieder was gekostet...
Gruss
Alex


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Mai 2010)

als ich einen kürzeren Vorbau gekauft habe und unsicher war, ob 1 oder 2cm kürzer, meinte der Verkäufer im Laden, dass man 1cm schon deutlich merkt. Ist tatsächlich bemerkbar, hätte ich nie gedacht.

Im Urlaub mit dem Leihbike (kleinere und dazu Lady-Bike) kam ich so wunderbar zurecht... Ich denke man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass 16 Zoll immer passt, die verschiedenen Marken haben ja auch verschiedene Geometrien! Mittlerweile ist mir sehr viel bewusster, dass es wichtig ist, ein Rad vorm Kauf ausgiebig zu testen... (ich habe ja erst 1x ein MTB gekauft)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Mai 2010)

Denke mal, dass dir 18 Zoll sicher zu groß wären! Mein Mann ist 1,80 und fährt 18". Aber klar, jeder Hersteller hat seine eigene Geometrie. Vielleicht ist das WSD ja extra kurz und die normale Geometrie wäre besser gewesen. Den Sattel ganz hinter ist auch keine tolle Lösung, denn da trittst du ja von recht weit hinten rein, d.h. es wird unnötig anstrengend.
Du musstest den Vorbau kaufen? Wenn du erst einmal gefahren bist, nimmt ihn dir der Händler ja vielleicht wieder zurück. Mein Lenker ist übrigens 68cm breit und ich bin nur 1,69.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (19. Mai 2010)

Zu klein glaube ich nicht, denn das Oberrohr hat ja 56,9 cm laut Trek Homepage http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/women/mountain/8000wsd/. Das ist ja nicht kurz. Die meisten Damenrahmen haben ja viel kürzere Oberrohre, also z.B. bei 16 nur 55 cm. Nimmst Du z.B. ein Cube Access WLS Pro so hat das bei 17 nur 55,5 cm Oberrohrlänge und bei 19 57 cm. Die reine Rahmenhöhe von 16,5 sagt ja nichts aus, nur dass der Rahmen eine bessere Überstandshöhe als 18 hat. Ist also ein Vorteil. Man sollte da besser nur die reine Oberrohrlänge vergleichen und die Steuerrohrlänge. 

Ob jemand ein Oberrohr als lang oder kurz empfindet hängt wohl damit zusammen wie die Bikes waren, die früher gefahren wurden, wie lange jemand fährt, also wie trainiert der Oberkörper ist, ob jemand racemäßig oder gemütlich unterwegs sein will, persönliche Vorlieben usw. Man kann da eigentlich nicht sagen, das ist zu groß oder klein. Ein kleineres Bike ist wendiger, besser für bergab. Letztendlich muß man sich drauf wohlfühlen.

Probier einfach noch mal den ursprünglichen Vorbau aus. Der Sattel sollte zuerst richtig eingestellt werden, so dass das mit dem Knielot stimmt. Sollte das dann immer noch zu kurz sein, kann der Händler den gekauften kurzen Vorbau ja in einen langen Vorbau umtauschen. Von welchen Vorbaulängen reden wir hier überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (20. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Poste doch bitte mal ein Foto vom jetzigen Bike.
Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?
Wieviele Spacer hast Du unter dem Vorbau?
Wie lang ist der Vorbau und welchen Winkel hat er?

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## BlueSmaggie (20. Mai 2010)

Hiho, also ich bin 1,68 und fahre ein 18''-Bike. Wobei ich gerade nicht weiß, welche Oberrohrlänge das CUBE hat. Ist ein AMS Pro CC. Ich nehme an, es hat 56,5 cm wie die anderen Bikes aus der AMS Pro Serie. 
Vom Fahren her finde ich es vielleicht einen Tick zu kurz, weshalb ich den Sattel nach hinten verschoben habe. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich bequeme Körperhaltungen gesunden Körperhaltungen vorziehe. *g*
Muss aber sagen, dass ich beim Fahren nie irgendwelche Schmerzen hatte bisher.
Die Rock Shox Gabel finde ich sehr angenehm zu fahren. Wobei ich mich mit den Einstellungen auch mal genauer beschäftigen muss, nachdem was ich hier so gelesen habe. Das Bike soll im Juli auch zum ersten Check-Up gehen.
Über die Fox-Gabeln habe ich gehört, dass sie zwar gut sind, aber teuer und wartungsintensiv.


----------



## Neuling68 (22. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, 
danke für eure Tipps!
Ich war heute noch mal beim Händler und habe wieder einen längeren Vorbau aber mit mehr Grad (7°) montieren lassen (ohne Mehrkosten!). Und es fühlt sich schon sehr viel besser an! Also ich bin jetzt fast zufrieden! Der Sattel steht aber jetzt immer noch ganz hinten. Das mit dem Knielot muss ich mal nachprüfen, aber vom Gefühl her passt es jetzt ganz gut!
Ich werde aber das Rad mal fotografieren und hier ins Forum stellen. Dann könnt ihr euch vielleicht noch ein besseres Bild machen.
LG
Alex und schöne, sonnige Pfingsttage!)


----------

